# What is the best age?/How loud are baby pigeons?



## nika (Jan 6, 2021)

So I have a single pet pigeon and I would like to get him some company. We have other pigeons outside and I was thinking I will get one from there (ofc I would rather adopt one, but unfortunately there are no bird rescues in my country). I would like him to be really bonded to me, so I was thinking I would get a young pigeon. My question is what would be the ideal age. Should I get one that I have to hand feed? I was thinking around a 3 weeks old pigeon, so I can still feed him some peas and seeds out of my hand and bond with him that way. Would that be too early or maybe too late?
My other question is how loud are baby pigeons. Because rn I live in a dorm and he would live in the same room as me. Would he be really distracting and loud? I know that they squeak when they are hungry, but do they squeak all the time too, or just when they are hungry? If so I would wait till summer to get one.


----------



## wcloft (Nov 25, 2016)

I dont remember what age they wean off the top of my head but baby pigeons are very noisy when theyre bonded to you. Theyll squeal whenever they see you. Especially if you get close. The closer you get to them the louder they become


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It will be cruel to take a young baby from outside and rob him of his freedom. You won't know the sex either. If you end up with 2 males, there will be a lot of fighting. Rather keep your eyes open for another rescue or post in your local newspaper. There must be someone closeby that can supply you with a young pigeon. 

Babies are loud, but the coo of an adult pigeon is much worse.


----------



## nika (Jan 6, 2021)

Marina B said:


> It will be cruel to take a young baby from outside and rob him of his freedom. You won't know the sex either. If you end up with 2 males, there will be a lot of fighting. Rather keep your eyes open for another rescue or post in your local newspaper. There must be someone closeby that can supply you with a young pigeon.
> 
> Babies are loud, but the coo of an adult pigeon is much worse.


When I said outside I didn't mean a wild bird. I meant we have more pigeons in a loft outside, so I wouldn't rob him of his freedom. haha but yeah ik gender can be an issue


----------



## nika (Jan 6, 2021)

wcloft said:


> I dont remember what age they wean off the top of my head but baby pigeons are very noisy when theyre bonded to you. Theyll squeal whenever they see you. Especially if you get close. The closer you get to them the louder they become


Alright, thanks I'll definitely keep that in mind😁


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh ok, sorry for the misunderstanding. 😊


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

I disagree. I personally love the coo of adult pigeons. Babies just kind of scream at you.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> I disagree. I personally love the coo of adult pigeons. Babies just kind of scream at you.


ok i tried to quote Marina when she said "Babies are loud, but the coo of an adult pigeon is much worse." but i dont really know how to work this.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

3 weeks is the age that they start eating seeds so I think if you don't want to hand feed baby bird formula that would be a good time. Based on my experience, the earlier you take the baby the more bonded it will be to you. 

I've raised 3 babies to adulthood so far, one i started at 2 weeks, one at 1 1/2 weeks, and one at 5 days. 2 week (BB) hates me, 1 1/2 week (Coconut) sorta likes me, 5 day (Forrest/Precious) loves me.

Just know that once you introduce the birds, if they are opposite genders, they will most likely pair and be less attached to you.


----------

